# GRIZZMAN'S WIFE RE THE GOFUNDME ACCOUNT



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello Freinds 
As many of you know our dear friend Grizzman (Bob Putman) passed away in April of this year http://lumberjocks.com/grizzman . Bob was a good friend to many hear and his unique box's and other projects plus his fantastic sense of humor is sorely missed. Bob and his wife both had challenging health problems making for tough times financially and now with Bob gone it has made things even tougher for Bob's wife Susan. If you can donate whatever you can I know it would be a great aide for her I'll make sure it gets to her through the gofundme account I opened for her. https://www.gofundme.com/bob-putman039sgrizzman-widow
Tim TrBlu http://lumberjocks.com/TrBlu a Ljs member, a friend of Bob's is helping Susan sell some of Bob's woodworking tools if you can help by buying one those items that would be a big help also.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/238945
Please help any way you can.
Thanks so much
Jim


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Great idea Jim, helping our fellow lumberJocks and families as with Our friend Dallas when he passed, where we can. I haven't got any reserve but I'm sure I can part with 10 bucks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help Tom You gave, any amount helps.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for this, Jim. I had no idea Bob had passed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Wonderful thing here, Jim! Will certainly donate when able. Prayers for Susan.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Good on you Jim for doing this. Sorry I can not donate to this one yet I am still trying to finish getting the $695 for the non profit for the vets.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. I've been in touch with Susan and she says she really appreciates any and all of the help folks have given.
I asked Susan if she had a small item Bob had made to keep as a keepsake that I could buy from her. She sent some photos of small items, I've already selected one but if anyone would like to buy one as a remembrance of Bob it would also help Susan, She told me she's still trying to pay off Bob's funeral expenses, Send me a PM and I'll tell you which items are still available. I'll handle it as a first come first serve basis.

Thanks so much Jim

Bamboo candle holder $10










Small tea candle holder $10 each










Larger tea candle holders $12









Egg/candle/essential oil holders $12 each


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi friends the two egg holders the ones on the right in photo #3 are sold.
Thanks for helping out Candy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

So far so good $385 donated to date, thank you, everyone.

Grizzman in all his glory RIP my friend


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

485 now…. 

done!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Dr, that was a very nice boost.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Keep the good work folks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's payday can you share a little?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Take a look at grizzman's project he made one of a kind projects

http://lumberjocks.com/grizzman/projects

Send a little donation to his Widows Gofundme also, please.

https://www.gofundme.com/bob-putman039sgrizzman-widow

Thanks


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim,

I am wondering why out of 1500 posts between my posting and yours there aren't more people who knew Grizz and don't have 10 bucks to contribute. Makes me sad.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Tom
I'm grateful for those who gave what they could, each person has to evaluate what works for them.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi gang 
Just an update, we have now hit $500 for Susan (Bobs wife) thanks again for those who have given we still have a good distance to go to get Susan's needs taken care of so if you can add your donation no matter what size it will be most appreciated.
Thank you to those who have bought some of the items Bob made I know that many of you have included some extra besides the purchase price and shipping thanks for that.
In the items, I have photos of above the two egg holders the ones on the right in photo #3 are sold. and in the last photo, the candle holder on the left is sold also.

Getting an Email from Susan after sending her links of all the support she's been given and the love for Grizzman ,Susan Said she "cried tears of gratitude", weather donating buying Bob's tools or buying items Bob made or even just a kind post about Bob you're all doing good things.
God bless you for your kindness


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Update we are up to $550 thanks 
Lets see if we can hit $1000 by the weekend


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Since Susan Grizzman's wife is not a member here she has been able to read the comments in this thread and others about Bob and asked me to forward this response to comments and other things she would like to share with the folks and friends of LJs

"Dear, Dear LumberJocks. I can't thank you all enough for being willing to help with Bob's final expenses.

You all were his lifeline these last few years. He loved the friends he made on the site. And I love y'all for being his friends.

Tim and Susan Harvey, it was so good to see y'all. Tim, I wish I had counted the number of times you said "Wow" while we were in the shop. I appreciate your guidance in pricing the tools.

Greg, I fondly remember your and Carol's visit. Your box sits on my hall-tree shelf and receives comments every time someone new comes in.

DocSavage, I have heard of you often. He always filled me in on what everyone was doing.

Shipwright, I feel like I've been on your boat from the stories and pictures that Bob shared with me.

To those of you who have donated to the Go Fund Me account, William, Dr. Dirt, Gary, Phillip, Gene, Tom, and Jim, whatever the amount, God Bless you for your kindness and generosity.

To those of you who might be interested in tools or wood, I will be happy to see you and/or your families. Just give me a heads up. My email is [email protected]

I am doing ok. I try to stay busy enough and just live life. His sweet dog, Molly and the 2 kitties, Bootz and Lucy keep me moving to let them out and in all day. They are great company. I have been blessed to be approved for disability, so my income is adequate to provide for my needs.

As many of you have expressed, I am thankful that he isn't in the miserable pain anymore. He had enough faith in our Heavenly Father and Saviour Jesus Christ to have no fear of "graduating". I know where he is and that he's waiting for me.

Again, there are words to express how grateful I am for each of you and your kind words about my sweetie. Love to you all. "


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting Susan's remarks Jim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi friends 
I just wanted to thank everyone that donated to Susan Putmans Gofundme account and see if there are a few of you that could help with a little more before I shut the fund down and get Susan the funds , she said that the amount in the fund now is close to the amount she needs to pay off Bobs funeral expenses .If you can find it in your heart to add whatever you can before I close the account tomorrow afternoon that would be great.

Thanks so much
Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Charlies


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello everyone

Susan ,Grizzman's wife asked me to pass along this message:

Hi I want to thank you all again for all of the help that the members of Lumberjocks have provided. The gofundme account was a huge blessing. I'm so thankful that you chose to do that.

Please let the members know, again, how blessed my family and I have been by their love, concern, and help.

I am doing well and can feel the Saviour's hand in my life daily.

With much love and appreciation, 
Susan


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Jim,

Cricket fixed my sign in problem. Thanks! Ya did good!


----------

